# New beekeeper from Flower Mound, TX



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"What forum would I post a "What am I looking at" type of question?"
Beekeeping 101. Welcome.


----------



## rwholly (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


I second the BK101 forum suggestion. 


Note that if you wish to _upload _images to the forum your images need to be no larger than 800x800 pixels, and no more than 195Kb file size, or else the upload will fail.


----------



## rwholly (Sep 21, 2014)

Great info, Thanks!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## rwholly (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas rw!


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource, good luck with your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome RWH!


----------



## KathBee (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi there, I used to live in Celina, TX. I joined the CCHBA(Collin County Hobby Beekeepers Association). They meet the 2nd Monday of every month in Mckinney. A lot of great beekeepers. Hobbyists & professionals. I took beekeeping classes thru them & got my 1st bees as part of that class. Check out their website. I think that they are the largest beekeeping group in TX. Good luck!
Kathy Stanford


----------

